# Songs which you cant stop singing to when you hear it?



## Flame (Feb 11, 2017)

which songs when you hear it you cant stop singing to it?

for me its these:


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 11, 2017)

these 2 I guess


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, it's not my favourite song, but if I hear it I must sing it
(Not kidding)


----------



## martyre (Feb 14, 2017)

Rag'n'Bone Man — «Human»


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 14, 2017)

Moonman Notorious Triple K  which i can't post for duh reasons
and the moment yall waiting for

only the real g's listen to it dirty
oi and dis


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 14, 2017)

those


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2017)

@BORTZ 
I blame you for this <З



I DON'T CAREEEEEE, IF I EVER BREATHE AGAIINNNN!!!! ♫


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 14, 2017)

lol.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 14, 2017)

Spoiler: Weebs stuff


----------



## hii915 (Feb 14, 2017)

TEEHEE!
RIP Suicide silence 2002-2016
RIP Mitch Lucker 1984-2012


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2017)

take this love and be gone I'm done
I always remind you 
forget the pain and take the initiative


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 15, 2017)

i know, this is not a game or a music, but i need to share this, i never cried with anything, but i almost cried with the movie Hachi: A Dog's Tale
this movie is sad, I held on to not cry


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i know, this is not a game or a music, but i need to share this, i never cried with anything, but i almost cried with the movie Hachi: A Dog's Tale
> this movie is sad, I held on to not cry


Well i can honestly say i did cry to that movie.. As far as songs that i sing that get stuck in my head. It would be this one.


----------

